# Green vs. Taft



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

his is the scouting report on Gerald Green by Chad Scott ESPN Insider
Notes: Averaged 33 ppg, 12 rpg, 7 apg his senior year at Gulf Shores Academy in Houston, Texas. Green had his coming-out party at the McDonald's All-American game, scoring 24 points on 8-for-12 shooting and hitting six 3s. He scored 17 points in the Roundball Classic. He first made a name for himself this summer at Michael Jordan's camp when he held his own playing against some of the top college and NBA players in the country. Green signed with Oklahoma State, but won't be appearing in Stillwater.

Positives: Green is a super-athletic swingman who has drawn comparisons to a young Tracy McGrady. He possesses great range on his jump shot, can create his own shot off the dribble and is an excellent ball handler. Scouts claim he's one of the fastest players in the draft. 

Negatives: Like most high school players, Green has his share of weaknesses. He needs to put more muscle on his wiry frame. Lately, he's been settling for a lot of jumpers instead of taking the ball to the hole. Several scouts who have followed him for the past few years also claim he's very immature.

Summary: Green is now the highest-rated high school player in the country on most NBA draft boards. His combination of size, athleticism and jumper almost guarantee he'll be taken somewhere in the lottery. The only things holding him back at this point are a slim build, lapses in effort and maturity issues. He won't be an instant impact player in the league, but he oozes upside. 

This is the scouting report on Chris Taft
Notes: Started the season as a consensus top three pick in the draft, but played indifferent for most of the year. Some blame it on Pittsburgh's offense and point guard Carl Krauser in particular. Others belief that Taft got a dose of "NBA-itus". He has already declared for the draft and hired Ben Gordon's agent Billy Ceisler.

Positives: Taft has the rare combination of size, athleticism, strength and power that NBA scouts covet in a good power forward. And unlike many players who possess those abilities, Taft prefers to score with his back to the basket. His footwork is sound, he's patient in the paint and always working for a good shot. 

Negatives: He has struggled this season. "I think he has a bad case of NBA-itis," one NBA scout said. "He just looks like he's going through the motions. Last year he had something to prove. This year, he seems like he's just trying not to get hurt." Another scout said that he's concerned that Taft has put on some bad weight, which might be hurting his athleticism and explosiveness. Scouts wish he was more assertive.

Summary: Despite the hand wringing, everyone still concedes that the chances of Taft's falling out of the top 10 are slim. There's a dearth of athletic big men in college basketball. When one comes along, very few teams are willing to pass him up. A strong performance in the first round of the tournament (13 pts, 12 rebounds, 2 blocks) helped his stock. He should be impressive in workouts.

Now with that being said, why would I pass on a legitimate big man who can help me now and fills a need, and take the skinny high flying high schooler? Everyone complains about a roster full of UNDERSIZED PF's, but when the time comes to fix the problem you want to do something else. Please I want to hear both sides of this!!! The MAJOR knock on Taft was his motor last year. I do believe he got NBA-itis last season. Taft would have been a top 3 selecton if he played harder. It's our luck that his stock might drop enough where we can grab him at 8.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

why a team would pass on taft is simple , green could be a top 5 player in the league in 5 years , no one has yet forseen that in taft's future.

i think taft will be very good , but you are either going to have to motivate him sufficiently or have another big man with a good motor or smaller teams will run circles around the knicks, for today's nba i say his best comparison is elton brand , 18-10, 2 block guy, a solid building block for years to come, he could just as easily 25-12 and 3-4 blocks because that really is how much talent the guy has. , in 5 years though green could be avg. 27-30 points , or he could be eddie robinson with a 3point shot, and thats the gamble teams take.

both guys ideally should not be there when the knicks pick, they are more talented than what is usually the 8th pick, but they have correctable flaws in their game which may help the knicks be in position to draft them.

my preference would be green, i am more confident that his flaws will be corrected and he'll reach his potential.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

All right, 5 years from now he might be good. There are questions about Green's motor and maturity also. How does Green help the team now? That's the question I'm asking. Why do I pass up on a NBA ready 6'10" player who everyone says has offensive skills, can play with his back to the basket, who might even be ready to start, for a player who might be good 5 years from now? You can have the Tracey Mcgrady clone, but even Tracey needs a big man to throw the ball into the post now and then. I just can't see how people want to continue to ignore this teams biggest need year after year. You want stake our future on a 6'8" PF in Sweetney. I say I'd rather stake my future on a 6'10" player who can do the same things Sweetney can. Those two inches DO make a difference. If I was picking between Taft and Nazr, I'm taking Taft. Right now. Taft can help this team now and 5 years from now. Unless you so called Knick fans are content to being undersized forever, I'm going with the big man.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

its a tough choice. green has more upside for the future, but taft fills a bigger need right now. taft's a brooklyn kid which could be good or bad depending on how you look at it. drafting green would put a dent in ariza's minutes since there would be a log jam of SF's with TT still on the roster. in the end i'd probably go with green over taft since i dont think taft will automatically bring us back to contending for the title. green maybe 4-5 years down the road can, but i doubt green will still be on the board when we pick. 

note, tiago splitter is a player i like alot and who i might pick ahead of both green and taft.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Debt Collector said:


> its a tough choice. green has more upside for the future, but taft fills a bigger need right now. taft's a brooklyn kid which could be good or bad depending on how you look at it. drafting green would put a dent in ariza's minutes since there would be a log jam of SF's with TT still on the roster. in the end i'd probably go with green over taft since i dont think taft will automatically bring us back to contending for the title. green maybe 4-5 years down the road can, but i doubt green will still be on the board when we pick.
> 
> note, tiago splitter is a player i like alot and who i might pick ahead of both green and taft.


I hope that this all settled on Tuesday and the Knicks get the first pick and Andrew Bogut. :biggrin:


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

BrettNYK said:


> I hope that this all settled on Tuesday and the Knicks get the first pick and Andrew Bogut. :biggrin:


:laugh: maybe john gotti can come back from the dead and bully stern into fixing it for us.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I actually think that Gerald might become one of the best players of this draft. He is the guy I take between him, Taft and EVEN Splitter


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Debt Collector said:


> :laugh: maybe john gotti can come back from the dead and bully stern into fixing it for us.


 :cheers: :laugh:


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok, you take Green. What do you do in the mean time with your too short team? You still get killed on the boards all night. you want to put your faith in Sweetney in the post, but a 6'8" he is still at disadvantage in post on defense and he surely isn't stopping anybody. You want to go big in FA? Ok, but with competent big men being rare in the NBA, you will surely overpay for a player you could have drafted who might be better thanthe guy you're overpaying for. There is always a Gerald Green or two in every draft. Last year at this time all you guys were drooling over Taft. I admit and I guess he would have to admit also that he didn't put forth is best effort this year. I'm going to take advantage of the oppurtunity given me and I'm going big this draft with the first two picks. I'll use FA or trades to get a veteran combo guard (Larry Hughes?). I'm not taking anyone shorter than 6'10" That's the reason why this team is so short now with undersized PF's. We never take advanyage of any situation. Taft can help now or 5 years from now. In all actuality, being honest, I like Fran Vasquez.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Tapseer said:


> Ok, you take Green. What do you do in the mean time with your too short team? You still get killed on the boards all night. you want to put your faith in Sweetney in the post, but a 6'8" he is still at disadvantage in post on defense and he surely isn't stopping anybody. You want to go big in FA? Ok, but with competent big men being rare in the NBA, you will surely overpay for a player you could have drafted who might be better thanthe guy you're overpaying for. There is always a Gerald Green or two in every draft. Last year at this time all you guys were drooling over Taft. I admit and I guess he would have to admit also that he didn't put forth is best effort this year. I'm going to take advantage of the oppurtunity given me and I'm going big this draft with the first two picks. I'll use FA or trades to get a veteran combo guard (Larry Hughes?). I'm not taking anyone shorter than 6'10" That's the reason why this team is so short now with undersized PF's. We never take advanyage of any situation. Taft can help now or 5 years from now. In all actuality, being honest, I like Fran Vasquez.


rebounding for the knicks is not a problem, they avg. 41.0 this year and opposing teams avg. 41.7 , the knicks avg. as many offensive boards as they allowed , 11.8 the difference is purely on the defensive boards because the knicks miss more shots. the knicks have alot of undersized 4's but those guys can board(JYD, rose, KT & sweetney) if TT and guards helped at all the knicks would outboard their opponents easily(marbury avg. 3.0, JC 2.9 and TT 3.3 its hard to think of a trio that does less than them.).

the knicks biggest problem with size is shotblocking , they were the worst in the league blocking 260 when the league avg, is about 400 and good shotblocking teams get over 500.

this problem is even bigger because the perimeter players for the most part arent good defenders putting more need for the interior to be a presence affecting shots.

if the knicks go big in the draft that an area that needs to be addressed and probably by a true center which taft and splitter may or may not be and vasquez is not for certain.

i would like the knicks to get green , but i dont think he'll be available I would like splitter or taft they would be ok but they may not be the answer in this regard because neither strikes me as a true shotblocker although both seem like capable defenders, put me down as someone who would rather the knicks trade for a shotblocker and a more interior presence whether it be Big Z(2.12 blocks a game) in cleveland or ratliff in port.(2.51 blocks a game), and even though the knicks may have to overpay for them (ratliff definitely, he makes 11-12 mil a year) it would be well worth it. post presences can be bought even if a team does have to be overpaid ...superstars are rarely for sale and it takes more than money to purchase them .


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Green has the potential to be one of the best, if not the best in the whole class. Taft is based on potential mainly as well but there are also some character problems, no?


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

thekid said:


> Green has the potential to be one of the best, if not the best in the whole class. Taft is based on potential mainly as well but there are also some character problems, no?


There are more character problems concerning Green than Taft. Taft just loafed this past year. I've said this once and I'll say it again. I don't think you should pass on the big man. Just body wise Green isn't ready. Taft canhelp the tam now and in the future. What, you are going to pass on him now, then overpay for him as a FA? That's the logic a lot of people are using here. "Let's sign Jerome James!" "Let's get Steven Hunter!" These guys didn't come into the league with the talent of Taft, but after showing the bare mininmum in the playoffs in a contract year, everybody wants to overpay these guys. I would take Taft at the 8th spot, no question asked. Taft has NBA size and the NBA skills to be better than James, Hunter and Nazr, so why am I going pass on him? Nobody really answered the question. I'm not impressed by what a kid did in HS. The main reason Lebron James made it to the NBA is because along with his skills he had a NBA ready body. Green doesn't. I'm not taking a skinny kid who is not quite ready for the NBA. The Knicks are not in the grooming mode now. Whoever they draft, IT is looking at what that player can add to the team NOW.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Green all the way 10 times on sunday. For a young kid he looks good. He has a good skill set going and can and will dominate. This kid beat the crap out of everyone at the ABCD camp. It was awesome to watch. He has a nice jumpshot ,something you don't see from a kid his age, and of course he can handle and jump out of the Gym. If you remember when houston first came in the league the game is similar except green is bigger, and gets boards ( though at the highschool level who cares as it would be pathetic if he did not)

Taft is lazy. Taft loafed the whole damn season. Taft is really a skilled guy. He has a developed inside game especially for someone so young. Taft is however lazy. He doesn't dominate. He doesn't will his team to win. Someone with these skills should, and he just doesn't do it. This type of attitude ONLY gets worse in the pros NEVER better. 


Go with Greene. I honestly think he'll be close to Tim Thomas in terms of potential, and if he can get a good attitude, the sky's the limit. IMO Taft had his chances. We need people with fire who will bring pride back to the knick uniform.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Green all the way 10 times on sunday. For a young kid he looks good. He has a good skill set going and can and will dominate. This kid beat the crap out of everyone at the ABCD camp. It was awesome to watch. He has a nice jumpshot ,something you don't see from a kid his age, and of course he can handle and jump out of the Gym. If you remember when houston first came in the league the game is similar except green is bigger, and gets boards ( though at the highschool level who cares as it would be pathetic if he did not)
> 
> Taft is lazy. Taft loafed the whole damn season. Taft is really a skilled guy. He has a developed inside game especially for someone so young. Taft is however lazy. He doesn't dominate. He doesn't will his team to win. Someone with these skills should, and he just doesn't do it. This type of attitude ONLY gets worse in the pros NEVER better.
> 
> ...


My answer to you is simply...Felipe Lopez


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Lopez could'nt shoot...*

Green can. Thats also a bunch of hogwash about Greene's body not being "NBA ready". Reggie's was NEVER "NBA ready"...neither is Hamilton's....nor Prince's...nor Josh Smith's....nor Chandlers. You have to get close enough to these guys to use a bigger body. Stark is still waiting to body Miller around. That being said, he is not my one of my first few choices, although I just DO NOT want Taft. Size for the sake of size is a mistake. He will blow guys away in the try outs but that's no big deal as we already know he has skills. His motor is the question mark and you can only measure that by watching him play. He fell short. May will be more solid than him. Bogut, Williams, maybe Splitter(he HAS the motor, is young, has size and length, and fills a need..win/win)...no PG's in the top 8, please. Greene from 8 up.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Alfa,I am glad you feel the way you do,as it is the only reason Taft will be around at 8..Is it any different than signing Kwame Brown who is a certified head case???And I am all in favor of Kwame...

I dont think the Geen/Taft debate will be around at the 8th slot..One of them will be gone,most likely Green..No way Portland is drafting Taft,Toronto has Bosh,and if Splitter or Vasquez shines,both will not be available...

I think we have to go big.Kt at the 5???..The real question is who do you choose between Taft,Vasquez and Splitter??

The only thing i ask is that we get a big body who actually has bodyfat less than 9% or is willing to get it there


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Lopez could'nt shoot...*



alphadog said:


> Green can. Thats also a bunch of hogwash about Greene's body not being "NBA ready". Reggie's was NEVER "NBA ready"...neither is Hamilton's....nor Prince's...nor Josh Smith's....nor Chandlers. You have to get close enough to these guys to use a bigger body. Stark is still waiting to body Miller around. That being said, he is not my one of my first few choices, although I just DO NOT want Taft. Size for the sake of size is a mistake. He will blow guys away in the try outs but that's no big deal as we already know he has skills. His motor is the question mark and you can only measure that by watching him play. He fell short. May will be more solid than him. Bogut, Williams, maybe Splitter(he HAS the motor, is young, has size and length, and fills a need..win/win)...no PG's in the top 8, please. Greene from 8 up.



Team Needs: The Knicks do have some talented players, but the one position where they have the most glaring need is center. Ever since Patrick Ewing left, the Knicks have struggled to find a capable big man in the middle. Marcus Camby was traded away after a number of injury-plagued seasons. "True" centers like Luc Longley, Felton Spencer, Travis Knight, and Michael Doleac proved unable to do the job. After trading away Nazr Mohammed at the trading deadline, the Knicks have been forced to play a number of PF's, most notably 6'9 Kurt Thomas, out of position at the Center spot. The Knicks rotation at the 4 and 5 positions includes Thomas, Mike Sweetney, Maurice Taylor, and Malik Rose, none of whom tops the 6'9 mark. The Knicks desperately need some size in the middle, ideally someone who can block shots and run the floor. 

Why do you want to continue this cycle of wing players and undersized PF's? Why? To me sometimes it's always about the hype. The Knicks are in a position they haven't been in a while and instead of taking advantage of needs, you want to stay small. I've been complaining about these 'midgets for years, but it seems people are content to stay this way.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Why do you want to continue this cycle of wing players and undersized PF's? Why


Because he is one of those believers in "drafing the best available talent" regardless if it fits the teams needs....

Which is why we stink....

We need a coach,who has nothing invested in the currret team and can objectively say which players fit into his system and which ones dont...

With the emergence of Amare at center and Big Ben the shift to smaller quicker centers with athletic ability makes Taft an interesting choice..Unfortunately,if you look at the Suns and Pistons,they have super athletic power fowards as well...

Unless Zeke is assured of getting Darko or Kwame,you must draft big..And even if I got one of them,I would still draft a big man


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

green, i see taft as a more athletic sweetney.

Taft's lack of intensity worried me, so go for the fire cracker hs kid.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*You are correct, sir*

I don't believe in drafting for need unless the talent is close. The Blazers needed size so they drafted Bowie...and passed on the guard with more talent. The Bulls are glad they did. Taft is a lemon. The difference between drafting a player with a motor problem and signing one (or trading for him) is that you know what you are giving up to get him. When you pass on great talent (albeit young) you do not know what, in essence, you are giving up. If they can sign Kwame for the MLE, we give nothing but bucks...I like it. As long as we keep JC, Ariza, and Sweetney, I don't care who we trade to get a guy that might make a difference. I already know that the guys we would give up didn't make one. I would not take size for the sake of size. Taft is NOT a shot blocker, per se, and he is not going to be the protector of the lane. We already have tons of low post scorers at forward, so what do we need him for. He will never be the reboounder (especially offensively) that Sweetney is, and he is not going to be a stopper on defense...so what do we need another low post, decent rebounding forward for? Just because he is 2 inches taller? Please..... We will need a solid shooting guard (JC can play point) or very good wing player with Ariza moving to the 2. Trevor can average 15 at the 2 even with his suspect jumper. We also need a true big guy and after Bogut I'm not sure there is one in this draft. Might be some worth the risk, but not at the 8 spot.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: You are correct, sir*

You want to sign Kwame Brown? I really don't understand you guys...What has Kwame Brown shown in his career? If he couldn't nake it happen in Washington, with the support he had there, what makes you think he is going to come to the 'Media Capital of the World' and produce? What type of logic is that? If we signed him, I would still take Taft. One bad year aside, Taft is admittedly a much better player than Kwame Brown. You're going condemn this guy for one bad season, which maybe his head got a little too big, but want to spend money on a bust...I don't get it. Also, I like Sweetney, but Taft is better than him. What you're seeing out of Sweetney now is the best you're gong to get, unless he developes a 15 ft jump shot. He is good, but I know you're not trying to make him the cornerstone of your team. 6'8" is still 6'8" and there is some question of whether he is that tall. Stay small and underacheive....that's alll some of you guys want to do.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*You do0n't get it....*

I am not in favor of spending big on Kwame but he is worth a shot with a reasonable salary or a trade for excess baggage we have. He would cost us nothing but a little money or an extra player or two. It is nothing ventured nothing gained with him. I don't want to waste a real asset (draft pick) on a such a guy as Taft. He has not been dominant at Pitt...this year or last.

Kwame is not a guy that I would bank on but he is worth a shot. He is bigger than Taft and more athletic, to boot. His J also has more range. I have seen him have good games so I KNOW that he CAN do it on this level. I can't say the same for Taft. Additionally, I have Kwame penciled in for center...I have no use for him at PF...just as I have no use for Taft there. PF is the ONE spot that we seem to have covered...and then some.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: You do0n't get it....*



alphadog said:


> I am not in favor of spending big on Kwame but he is worth a shot with a reasonable salary or a trade for excess baggage we have. He would cost us nothing but a little money or an extra player or two. It is nothing ventured nothing gained with him. I don't want to waste a real asset (draft pick) on a such a guy as Taft. He has not been dominant at Pitt...this year or last.
> 
> Kwame is not a guy that I would bank on but he is worth a shot. He is bigger than Taft and more athletic, to boot. His J also has more range. I have seen him have good games so I KNOW that he CAN do it on this level. I can't say the same for Taft. Additionally, I have Kwame penciled in for center...I have no use for him at PF...just as I have no use for Taft there. PF is the ONE spot that we seem to have covered...and then some.


Alpha, being it's me and you doing most of the back and forth, how's this...See if you can get Kwame Brown AND Chris Taft. You have to admit that's better than Green and some other stiff at 30. You would have solidified the frontline for years to come, made a couple of more people expendable for trades to improve the backcourt and you have gotten significantly bigger across the frontline.. I'm telling you LENGTH WINS GAMES. The more tall guys you have, the tougher it is for the other team to score in the paint, more rebounds and better D. We can have our own Curry and Chandler although I think that Taft is further along offensively than Chandler, and I think that if Kwame wants to, he can be better than Curry.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I have no use for him at PF...just as I have no use for Taft there. PF is the ONE spot that we seem to have covered...



Alfa,until we have a real coach,i dont think we really know what we do and dont have.....we have no identity...

we arent big upfront,we arent athletic and long,we dont have a shot blocker..our guards play horrific D,our point guard doesnt run the break well and really isnt a pass first point guard..our two guard is permanently broken and his replacement is really a point guard...

this team needs an identity...


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

truth, you're absolutely right. This team needs an identity. I love Marbury to death, but he shouldn't be the FACe of this team. He is the man, but he has yet to put his stamp on this team. Who out there, be it player or coach can help us in this situation?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Tap...*

I just don't want another PF at this time. I would much rather have Splitter, at least from what I have read. He is aggressive, long, and tall, and can play the 5. I also differ from you in that I am not a Marbury fan. I could be converted, i suppose, but the guy just doesn't win...and hasn't since HS. What bothers me most about him is his lack of "onions" (with apologies to Bill Raffery). He never takes the shot at the end...he passes...usually badly at that time. He will score 20 in a row to get the team back in it but there is nothing to lose at that time. When its time to put it on the line...he won't. I would like to give Ariza a real shot at the 3 next year and play JC at the point. He had some stellar times there while resting Marbury. So in that scenario we need a 2. I prefer Artest but don't know if he could be had. If Splitter is gone, I'll take Green to work at the 2 or 3. I would also give the other HS kid a look...both guys can really shoot it and have good size. So......center first, if he is a good one. I might try to get one of the Bobcats picks or trade down to get both. Frye I like, but not with an 8 and he'll be gone by 30. As I said, I also like Splitter. Pf is just way down my list unless the guy is a real stud...and Taft is not.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Tap...*

This is simple

8 get green 
30 get blatche 
2nd rnd get Louis Williams OR Julius Hodge whichever one you like more

PG- Crawfrod Marbury
SG- Marbury Ariza
SF- Green Ariza
PF- Sweetney Rose
C- Kurt Blatche 

I like that


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Anyone care to touch on whatever behavior problems Green was having because I haven't seen it mentioned. As it stands we could use an upgrade or change at nearly every position. The bottom line with Taft is that he wasn't motivated, also alpha touched on something really important, the guy doesn't block shots. We need someone to that in the front court. Plain and simple.

Again, Greene is awesome, like alpha said a 6'8 220 guy not being NBA ready is a bit shakey. If JC can be in this league so can he. Nobody though Childress had an NBA body but he seems to be doing fine. That really should end all speculation right there. One guy wants to play and one guy doesn't since we aren't nearly talented enough to be focusing on position I don't see what the commotion is about.

Oh and tap you said uh Flores I think, let me counter with Brian Skinner.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Tap...*

Listen, if Chris Taft would have played well this season, he would have been hands down a consensus No. 1 pick. The dude got lazy, you are going to condenm him for that? What 20 year doesn't get lazy now and then? Potential wise, Taft is just as talented as Green, plus he will pay off now AND later. I'm taking him at 8. You are going to pass him up for a lazy season, not an untalented one, you're crazy. You can keep your undersized team. I'm not claiming it and I hope IT doesn't claim it either. If Taft would have played to even half of his ability, we wouldn't be able to get him unless we had a top 2 pick. It's fortunate that his stack has dropped to where we can get him. I like Tiago Splitter too, but I'm convinced that Taft is the way to go.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Great thread...thanks guys*

Finally some real discussion. Taft got lazy, and yes, I condemn him for that. Let me ask you this: If you know you are going pro and have to impress the scouts with your season...and you come out and play lazy..what does that say about you? The most important season of your young career and you can't get motivated? Its the same as a guy playing in his option year and not putting out effort. Those guys always put up numbers. Concerned about his ticker? You bet. Finally, Greene does not have attitude problems..he has not always played hard, but he has not had to...he dominates. Tough to always get motivated when you play well without it. Not the same situation as Taft at all.

One question for you, Tap: What does Taft give us that we don't already have? He's no shot-blocker. We already have boarders and low post scorers. Size for the sake of size sucks. Its the path of failyre. Remember Luther Rackley? I do.


----------



## Chris Taft (Feb 28, 2005)

This is really getting out of hand. I keep hearing Christ Taft is lazy, Chris Taft has no motor etc, etc. If you watched Pitt at all last season as i did you would notice a few major trends. First he was mis coached. He was constantly taken out of key situations not allowing him to work on his flaws as you put it in this crucial year. Secound Carl Krauser otherwise know by his streetball name "Black Magic" played his games at Pitt as though they were just that. Prefer to put on a show than run his team. When you have the pre seasone consensus number one selection on your team and he is a beast in the paint you perfer to take ill advised shot and burn clock. Thirdly, by no means is Chevy Troutman a better player than Chris Taft but he constatnly took twice as many shots as Taft? Chris Taft is praised for his body and atlhleticism and that what this thread has been knocking him on. It seems to me that two years ago a similar thing happend with a player that kinda reminds me of Chris Taft and that is Amara Stoudamire who i beleive fell to number 9 to the Suns. Do you guys want the Warriors to be that team that did it to you? Okay go pick Fredric Weis and you guys will be set at Center.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> It seems to me that two years ago a similar thing happend with a player that kinda reminds me of Chris Taft and that is Amara Stoudamire who i beleive fell to number 9 to the Suns. Do you guys want the Warriors to be that team that did it to you


great post :clap: ..the proof will be in the pudding in his predraft workouts..my only issue is can he play the 5,or can zeke move 2 or 3 of our 4's..


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I have seen Taft...*

numerous times since I am a Syracuse/basketball /Big East fan. Mis-coached? Maybe...slightly. Krause a black hole? Definitely. Taft compared to Amare? Have your water checked. Nobody here is knocking his body and athleticism. They are knocking his work ethic and motor. Troutman is an outstanding college player and a good enough athlete to be considered a tight end prospect. Taft will be a serviceable PF in the NBA and maybe carve out a long and decent career but he does not offer enough over what the Knicks have to use a #8 pick on him. He is no beast......

Shows that you bleed blue and yellow but don't have much objectivity or analytical skills. Anyone who saw Amare take apart DeAngelo in the Mc allstar game knew he was a beast. Everyone except the knicks, that is.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: I have seen Taft...*



alphadog said:


> numerous times since I am a Syracuse/basketball /Big East fan. Mis-coached? Maybe...slightly. Krause a black hole? Definitely. Taft compared to Amare? Have your water checked. Nobody here is knocking his body and athleticism. They are knocking his work ethic and motor. Troutman is an outstanding college player and a good enough athlete to be considered a tight end prospect. Taft will be a serviceable PF in the NBA and maybe carve out a long and decent career but he does not offer enough over what the Knicks have to use a #8 pick on him. He is no beast......
> 
> Shows that you bleed blue and yellow but don't have much objectivity or analytical skills. Anyone who saw Amare take apart DeAngelo in the Mc allstar game knew he was a beast. Everyone except the knicks, that is.


I'm not comparing Taft to anybody, but I still don't see how you pass on him if you're picking 8th. I like Tiago Splitter Fran Vasquez too. I'm glad I'm not the one who has to make the decision in that regard. What I"m not going to do is ignore a glaring need. I will fill that need with the most talented player I can and then supplement it with the other picks. We still have trade options, and will somebody PLEASE slip Jerry West a 'Mickey" so we can get his pick at 19. I WANT that pick BAD. Whatever his price is (as long as it ain't our mothers) we should give him.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Why is PF our most glaring need?*

I haven't checked the stats but I would bet they averaged 15-18 pts and 10-12 boards from that position last year. How much better do you want? Remember Sweetney is just 23. We need a lane protector and mistake eraser first and foremost. After that we need solid perimeter shooting. Man, Sweetney was getting doubled all the time last year before they brought in Rose and Taylor. We got lots of good looks and lots of 3-13 games from JC and TT. A defensive stopper would be next for me.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Alfa we need a TEAM of players where the sum of the parts is greater than the whole..Like Detroit...Every player on that team has a defined role and they play within the system..The Knicks are @#$%^ing clueless...

Whats the current system??Marbury pounds the ball for 18 seconds,maybe a pick and roll with KT,or a pass to JC for an ill advised 24 footer..If we are lucky the good TT shows up every other game...Sweets gets a shot,only if he gets an offensive rebound..

We better have a coach in place by the draft..


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Why is PF our most glaring need?*



alphadog said:


> I haven't checked the stats but I would bet they averaged 15-18 pts and 10-12 boards from that position last year. How much better do you want? Remember Sweetney is just 23. We need a lane protector and mistake eraser first and foremost. After that we need solid perimeter shooting. Man, Sweetney was getting doubled all the time last year before they brought in Rose and Taylor. We got lots of good looks and lots of 3-13 games from JC and TT. A defensive stopper would be next for me.


That's good for the position, but I want to get that from a PLAYER. The roster as is is not the roster we are going into next season with. IT should clean out as many of those PF's as possible. I say hang on to TT until next season's trade deadline unless you're able to get Memphis's pick @19. I would hope to grab Hakim Warrick there, but realistically I don't think he'll last that long. Alpha we know we are not going to agree so it's time I guess to cut this thread.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i also think this argument is a total dream..

the real debate is which big man would you choose between Frye,Splitter,vasquez,the bug russian or taft..Greene will probably not slip past toronto as he is their TMac clone...

I think there will be some interesting swaps in the draft as there are no real studs ready to contribute immediately..

Fortunately,we are so weak at the 5,anyone is a huge bonus


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

The only thing that will tell if this guy is near Amare's level is workouts. Amare's workouts were fan freakin tastic. This dude could jump out the gym, like 10 times in a row, total freak I mean just total freak, and look at the guys damn shoulders!!!

Anyway if Taft outperforms in his workouts that is awesome. We'll still be left with the horrible fact that there are some SERIOUS questions to his motivation. There are so many players in this league who aren't hungry, they don't will themselves to improve most of the time they play in the blue and orage and I'm freakin tired of it. We don't need a dominate center. We need a center who wants to play center who is smart, gives his all and for the love of god doesn't need to be a prima donna. I don't know nearly enough about that highschool could but comparing him to Steven hunter ( as per his profile ) doesn't really rev my motor.

I was never sold on sweetney and I am still not. Elton brand minus the altheticism NO KIDDING THAT IS 90% OF HIS DAMN GAME THE GUY HAS A QUICKER FIRST STEP THEN SOME GUARDS!!!!

Ugh anyway, whatever we'll wait and see, this whole damn team is in a state of flux, and I for one would love, really love, to rebuild. Worked out real well for the bulls, Oden, Yi, Nemanja, they are all still out there. Let's get them.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Also, just my prediction. Vasquez's complete lack of offense is going to make him slip. He just can't do that much. He isn't 18 either. If splitter and him go head to head in workouts, expect his stock to PLUMMET. I think we are a long shot to get splitter but I'd like to. I'd love for people to start dropping rumors about his jillion dollar buy out or something.

Also, while we're having this debate, let's not forget the lessons of Jerome James.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I know I said I would leave it alone, but I can't stop nit-picking now. Look at this assesment of Chris Taft...
"At the beginning of the year, scouts had Taft penciled in as a potential No. 1 overall pick. A lackluster sophomore season hurt his stock, but he still has the tools scouts love. He's big, athletic and strong. If he played harder, he'd be atop the board. As it stands, he slips to the Knicks, who don't have a decent player on their roster taller than 6-foot-9". 

How do you pass on him? A potential No. 1 player fall into our lap because he got lazy, so in turn you go draft the hot HS prospect. We should take advantage of the fact Taft has fallen.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

you really think Splitter i gone by 8??

My real question is it was possible to move up to the number 2,would is there a player worth it???How good is Williams??

I think Atlanta is going to make the draft very interesting..They have their core..Smith,Childress and Harrington...They need a point guard,not another foward...If they arent sold on Paul for whatever reason,they may trade down..

Lets make belive the knicks buy the #19 from memphis..Would you trade the 8,19 and 30 for the 2?Is Williams worth it???

This is a very odd draft


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

truth said:


> you really think Splitter i gone by 8??
> 
> My real question is it was possible to move up to the number 2,would is there a player worth it???How good is Williams??
> 
> ...


No way. If were able to get the 19th pick from Memphis, I would be quite content to stay where we're at. I'm looking forward to getting 3 good players to start and add depth to our team. I'm looking to get bigger and stronger and I think we can pull it off.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

tap,i agree with you...get the number 19,keep the 8 and 30 and lets start building..it seems like splitter is best big man available,assuming he can get bought out...


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

truth said:


> tap,i agree with you...get the number 19,keep the 8 and 30 and lets start building..it seems like splitter is best big man available,assuming he can get bought out...


If we can get that pick from Memphis, we can truly rebuild on the fly. We could build a nucleus for the future, while also helping ourselves in the now. Imagine if we can just straight buy Memphis's just cash. The other assets we have in the expiring contracts of TT and Penny and the trade values of KT and say Malik Rose are still available to use as needed. I was telling people for awhile now that I was looking forward to the offseason. Now, I think people are begining to see why. IT got us draft picks, he has trade pieces. Come on, this guy set us up for the summer lovely. I'm telling all IT haters, we haven't had a offseason coming up like this one in a long time. Enjoy it. Stop hating for a moment and see the glass as half full for once instead of half empty. Question...if Memphis wants more than money, what do we give up? TT's expiring contract? TT's and Penny's expiring contract? Or Trevor Ariza? That's the question. I wold trade Ariza if I have to to get the 19th pick. I would then draft Gerald Green at 8 if he fell there (that's for you Alpha). The reason I would do that is because at 19 I believe we can still get a decent big guy. I wouldn't draft Green if I don't have the 19th pick. At 30 all the decent big guys will be gone from the board or you would be looking at more of a project.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> I would trade Ariza if I have to to get the 19th pick. I would then draft Gerald Green at 8 if he fell there (that's for you Alpha)


OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ARIZA???No way...Hes a keeper and Greene is gone by 8..

What would you take back from memphis for TT or Penny..I am done taking nuclear waste..


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

truth said:


> OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ARIZA???No way...Hes a keeper and Greene is gone by 8..
> 
> What would you take back from memphis for TT or Penny..I am done taking nuclear waste..


Ok, maybe not Ariza (but who knows what Memphis asks for), but I highly doubt Memphis is just asking for straight up cash. For TT, they are going to give us Bonzi Wells. So you have depth at the 2 and 3 if you draft Green at 8 (again, a shoutout to Alpha). You still should be able to get two legitimate big men at 19 and 30. If you get those big men, you get to keep Sweetney and Mo Taylor (nobody wants his contract, but he is still good for us) KT and Malik Rose can be bartered for whoever you guys want. Guess what? You still have a second rd pick, you still have Penny's expiring contract and you still have the MLE. All this can be yours and more ONLY if Memphis plays ball with us. It's 3 o'clock in the morn, I just finished getting my drink on...could you tell? Jack and Coke America's Cocktail.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Tapseer said:


> Ok, maybe not Ariza (but who knows what Memphis asks for), but I highly doubt Memphis is just asking for straight up cash. For TT, they are going to give us Bonzi Wells. So you have depth at the 2 and 3 if you draft Green at 8 (again, a shoutout to Alpha). You still should be able to get two legitimate big men at 19 and 30. If you get those big men, you get to keep Sweetney and Mo Taylor (nobody wants his contract, but he is still good for us) KT and Malik Rose can be bartered for whoever you guys want. Guess what? You still have a second rd pick, you still have Penny's expiring contract and you still have the MLE. All this can be yours and more ONLY if Memphis plays ball with us. It's 3 o'clock in the morn, I just finished getting my drink on...could you tell? Jack and Coke America's Cocktail.



not bad... not bad at all.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*For the record..*

I am not saying it has to be Greene...I just don't like Taft. I am in favor of getting the 19, if possible, but don't want Wells....lockeroom problem..its common knowledge. The team has to have winners with character...not characters that are whiners. Ariza stays...Sweetney and Rose stay...JC stays. Everyone else can go. Between Splitter and Green I take Splitter first and work on the other spots via draft or trades. I agree that the team should look damn different next year. Attitude is almost as important as talent. I also agree that we need a coach who will give us an identity. Herb will give us the defensive mindset but can he give us an offensive up-tempo look? My gut says not. The new NBA is long, athletic, uptempo, accurate shooting, and defensively intense. ....Anything else is begging for failure. It should be an exciting summer but it is also a VERY critical summer for the franchise. We may disagree but I got your back, guys.


----------



## Chris Taft (Feb 28, 2005)

This came out today in Chad Fords ESPN chat.



Chad Ford: I think they're going to go big if they can. Isiah will try to move up to get Bogut as well, though he doesn't have a ton of tradable assets (though I guess he could offer to swallow yet another huge contract). At 8 the only real bigs will be Taft, Channing Frye and Tiago Splitter. Taft has the most upside of any, but also carries the most risk. I think Isiah will roll the dice. If Taft starts playing hard, he'll have hit a homerun at No. 8. Remember, three years ago scouts were claiming that Amare Stoudemire didn't always play hard and he slipped to No. 9


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

The odds are any big we get will be significantly better than having KT play the 5.KT plays solif D,but we need a a shot blocker and some weak side help...

The only reason to move up is if you LOVE Green or Williams,and the only team with nuclear waste to trade with is Portland...That would be the most interesting scenario regarding swapping picks and one of out 2 expiring contracts..They have several longer term contrasts they may want to move;

Ratliff,Miles and Randolph..Randolph in particular has 6 years left....

Would you trade the #8 pick,#30 and Penny for the number 3(Williams),Ratliff and Randolph??


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

truth said:


> i also think this argument is a total dream..
> 
> the real debate is which big man would you choose between Frye,Splitter,vasquez,the bug russian or taft..Greene will probably not slip past toronto as he is their TMac clone...
> 
> ...


with this i agree, the knicks need another 5, i think they should worry about the taft-splitter comparison more than green with who likely wont even be there unless something goes terribly wrong with his workouts.


my 2 cent the knicks should pick depending on other moves they know they will make.

for instance if they go after kwame , they are better off going for splitter who is more of a defensive player iwth a motor, taft and brown are too similar in what they offer defensively it may not work out. taft probably has more overall talent though than splitter....but generally 2 players in the post without a good motor is not a good match , it leads to a slow reacting defense.

if it were me i would draft splitter and trade for kwame, both have defensive reps despite what people may think of kwame's head he can play defense well enough and on the knicks that is enough to play him bigger min. than he got in wash. where they had haywood and thomas who are better defensively than brown....and with jamison , hughes and arenas they didn't need or want to give kwame the ball, stifling his development there.

he'll get his touches in new york because there is no other consistent frontcourt scoring, he really is worth the risk, especially if he only cost someone like kurt jyd or sweetney...i'd perfer the knicks spend no more than kurt and a 1st rounder(one of those aquired from S.A.) or maybe the knicks could purchase that grizzlie pick and send it over.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Well, it seems like nobody is impressed with Taft, and his stock is dropping like Lindsay Lohan's sex appeal. Even Isiah is shocked about how lazy this kid is. 

http://draftcity.com/dcdaily.php?p=337


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Alfa,does Taft have incredible athletic skills??

I have never seen him play..Is he closer to Amare or Brand??


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> Even Isiah is shocked about how lazy this kid is.


HOLY #$%^&&!!!!!!!!!
That was the WORST scouting report I have ever seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great,so everyone knows the guy is a bum...Now Splitter will be gobbled up and we will wind up with Frye...

We better get kwame


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well that settles that with taft eh? We need to make a thread regarding the pros and cons of getting Kwame, I for one think it is worth the risk at no more than 6mil a year


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'll throw this out there as well. I think moving up to Take Paul is also a worthwhile option. Chris Paul is another one of those players that just flat out knows how to play this game. I'd explore that option if we were to trade steph for someone. Maybe Gasol? They are loooking to get rid of williams. Don't know how contracts match up.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, Draft City put it on chris Taft. Boo Taft, Go Splitter. Well, let the countdown begin. A month to go for the Draft starting tomorrow. We're going to see people's stock jump and down. It's going to be hard figuring what's real and what's not. You know people start rumors just to be saying nothing. I've seen video clips of both Vasqez and Splitter. The two things I've seen form both of them is that they can get up and down the floor and the they can both get above the rim. Now if either one of them has a consistent 15' jumpshot, I'm packing KT's bag right now.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Tapseer said:


> Yeah, Draft City put it on chris Taft. Boo Taft, Go Splitter. Well, let the countdown begin. A month to go for the Draft starting tomorrow. We're going to see people's stock jump and down. It's going to be hard figuring what's real and what's not. You know people start rumors just to be saying nothing. I've seen video clips of both Vasqez and Splitter. The two things I've seen form both of them is that they can get up and down the floor and the they can both get above the rim. Now if either one of them has a consistent 15' jumpshot, I'm packing KT's bag right now.


I here from some people on this board he is a decent shooter from spot up. I know Tiago is not good at that at all, and I haven't seen Vasquez shoot. Just FYI.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm not trying to be a jerk or anything, but why are you guys even thinking about Green? Unless Marvin Williams somehow falls to #3, Green is a lock to go to Portland. Our GM loves the guy and we are in desperate need for a shooting guard.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk or anything, but why are you guys even thinking about Green? Unless Marvin Williams somehow falls to #3, Green is a lock to go to Portland. Our GM loves the guy and we are in desperate need for a shooting guard.



i think the thread was started before the draft order was set....It is even more silly as we are desparate for a 5.....

You guys have alot of decisions to make with your squad..Whos cominf and whos going??


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Don't worry, nobody is really thinking about Green now. You can have him. Anyway, IT has to be thinking about getting his hands on Memphis's pick at 19. Sure picking at 8 is nice. Sure, having another No. 1 at 30 is good, but 19, in the meat of the draft?...if it's for sale, we have to buy. Period.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

im sure portland is still thinking green, even at number 3...if marvin williams isnt available of course. they could also trade down to 5, still get green.


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Listen to this. If Memphis's price for the 19th pick in the draft is $3 mil, plus taking on Jason Williams, do we buy? Wow that is a tough one. I'll tell, if you tell...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Tapseer said:


> Listen to this. If Memphis's price for the 19th pick in the draft is $3 mil, plus taking on Jason Williams, do we buy? Wow that is a tough one. I'll tell, if you tell...


I am sure Jerry would love to trade cancer Jason for good guy Malik Rose...Somehow,if you are the coach of the Knicks you shudder at the thought of Jamal and Jason on the floor at the same time


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Tapseer said:


> Listen to this. If Memphis's price for the 19th pick in the draft is $3 mil, plus taking on Jason Williams, do we buy? Wow that is a tough one. I'll tell, if you tell...


No, because I don't want to pay $8 Million for a backup point guard who will only play 10 minutes a game.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

BrettNYK said:


> No, because I don't want to pay $8 Million for a backup point guard who will only play 10 minutes a game.


and be a cancer


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

truth said:


> and be a cancer


I was going to say that, but I'm in a good mood. :clown:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

BrettNYK said:


> I was going to say that, but I'm in a good mood. :clown:


i am in a good mood too..i was being kind


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

I want that 19th pick...do we do a 3 way trade?


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Tapseer said:


> Listen to this. If Memphis's price for the 19th pick in the draft is $3 mil, plus taking on Jason Williams, do we buy? Wow that is a tough one. I'll tell, if you tell...



Hell yes!!! It's not like Jwill has a huge contract and isn't tradeable. Do it!!! No reason not to. Get the pick then ship him off to the hawks!


----------



## The BK Broiler (Apr 26, 2005)

Taft is the man, he is ready to make a difference NOW, the knicks cant wait 5 or who knows how many years for Green to develop. This is New York, where patience is thin and you need to produce right away.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Do you not read?*

Taft's stock is dropping like a stone. Poor workouts and lazy attitude have become the norm, not the exception. At #30...maybe. at #8?....hell, no.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Perhaps we asked the wrong question..Draft city drops Taft even more


> After reportedly stinking up the entire city of New York with the workouts he held over the past two weeks, Chris Taft has decided to take his show on the road. The latest stop was at Golden State yesterday, for an intimate meeting with Ike Diogu. The results, according to a person that was in the gym, were not pretty to watch. Basically Diogu scored on Taft repeatedly...again and again and again, until things started to get embarrassing. On the opposite side of the ball, Diogu stopped Taft in his tracks repeatedly and just thoroughly handed it to him. Things got so bad and Taft got so down on himself (again, in the opinion of this eye witness) that people thought he would just quit the workout. That never happened, but it was supposedly close.


  

BUTthey rave about Antoine Wight..


> No one has ranked and spoke as highly of Antoine Wright as DraftCity has throughout the season, but it looks like he is beginning to show NBA teams that that wasn’t coming out of thin air. A couple of excellent workouts, especially the one a few days ago in Orlando, have given his stock a huge boost, to the point that a spot in the mid-late lottery now appears to be his to lose. One very impressed NBA executive posed a very interested question: “what makes Gerald Green THAT much more attractive right now as a prospect that really separates them that much? They are both terrific athletes and they can both shoot the **** out of the ball. Wright is only two years younger than him at the end of the day, and you already know what his floor is because he’s that damn good already. If I’m a GM picking Gerald Green in the top five, I’ll really be hoping that he at least turns out to be as good as Wright is right now in two years time…”


----------



## Chris Taft (Feb 28, 2005)

Article from www.nbadraft.net Draft Buzz 6.3.05


Chris Taft Steadying the Ship



Chris Taft 


After a lackluster season in which he showed flashes of immense potential, but a lack of desire and passion, Chris Taft has been the subject of a lot of media scrutiny. However his workouts have not been as bad as some will have you believe. 

On Thursday Taft worked out for the Clippers against Sean May and outdualed the Final Four tournament MVP. In a 2 on 2 game with Elder and Ewing, Taft outplayed May in all facets of the game. 

During the past season, despite being the most talented player on the team, Taft had a hard time getting opportunities to prove himself at Pitt. Senior Chevon Troutman was a lot more assertive shooting the ball, and ate into Taft's numbers considerably. 

Also, taking away from Taft's effectiveness was a point guard (Carl Krauser) with a shoot first mentality. Taft averaged just over 9 shots a game, scoring more than 14 points a game, meaning he had great ratio of more than 1 1/2 points per shot.

Taft has slid some from his early projection as a top 5-10 pick, (as high as the #1 pick in early season) but with as much upside as any bigman in the draft, Taft has become a huge sleeper. And while some Pitt fans will say he slept all season, even while games were going on, it could be teams caught sleeping in the draft. 

Look for him to end up somewhere in the 10-18 range when draft night rolls around.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

but, sean may sucks.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

truth said:


> The odds are any big we get will be significantly better than having KT play the 5.KT plays solif D,but we need a a shot blocker and some weak side help...
> 
> The only reason to move up is if you LOVE Green or Williams,and the only team with nuclear waste to trade with is Portland...That would be the most interesting scenario regarding swapping picks and one of out 2 expiring contracts..They have several longer term contrasts they may want to move;
> 
> ...




Yea right , Blazers might wanna move Ratliff and Miles but not Randolph hes our franchise


----------

